# Smooch, Six years ago today



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

My beautiful female Golden Retriever, Smooch, whom we adopted from Golden Opportunities in Illinois, at the age of 16 months, went to the Rainbow Bridge, six years ago today. I miss her every single day. Smooch was the most loving and the sweetest dog! When we adopted her her name at the rescue was Bedlam, but my hubby, Ken, said let's give her a name she can grow into, so we named her *Smooch*. We taught her to give kisses from day one and *she really lived up to her name. *Ken taught her how to walk on a leash-don't know if Smooch had ever walked on a leash before. The rescue pulled her from one of the most high kill shelters in Chicago, she had been picked up as a stray. We have no idea what her life was like before we made her our own.

From the moment she and her housemate, Snobear, our 5 month old Samoyed met, it was love at first sight. Smooch threw him to the ground and was biting his neck. I thought they were fighting, but Beth and Ken assured me they were playing. Smooch and Snobear were inseparable, and would even sleep back to back.

This is one of my favorite pictures of the two of them. I'm comforted knowing that I'll see them at the Rainbow Bridge. They both died of cancer, Snobear at the age of 10 and Smooch at 11 or 12.

Now Tucker and Tonka are carrying on their legacy.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Karen 

It never gets easier. You gave Smooch (love the name!!!!!) a wonderful life. Tucker and Tonka are lucky to have you as their Mom. Hugs.

Debbie


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

What lovely memories. Anniversaries are always tough. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

I lost my first dog when I was 16. A German Spitz named Monty. He came into my home when I was 5. 20 years later, a pic of us together is the only "family" pic I have on my nightstand. 

That is a lovely picture of Snobear and Smooch. If I had to judge, Smooch seems the more mischievous of the two.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

We never really stop thinking of the special fur kids who touch our hearts and take a piece of us with them when they pass. They never really leave us tho because the hole that is left in our hearts is eventually filled by the beautiful memories they have left us with. Thank you for sharing your story of Smooch (I also lover her name) and know that I really do believe that every time you do any of the work you do on the rainbow bridge here (and you do so much!) you honor both Smooch and Snobear. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-ww*



G-bear said:


> We never really stop thinking of the special fur kids who touch our hearts and take a piece of us with them when they pass. They never really leave us tho because the hole that is left in our hearts is eventually filled by the beautiful memories they have left us with. Thank you for sharing your story of Smooch (I also lover her name) and know that I really do believe that every time you do any of the work you do on the rainbow bridge here (and you do so much!) you honor both Smooch and Snobear. Thank you.


Thank you for saying what you did, they never really leave us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*



Mayabear said:


> I lost my first dog when I was 16. A German Spitz named Monty. He came into my home when I was 5. 20 years later, a pic of us together is the only "family" pic I have on my nightstand.
> 
> That is a lovely picture of Snobear and Smooch. If I had to judge, Smooch seems the more mischievous of the two.


Yes, I think Smooch was more full of mischief. She was a counter surfer, which we learned quickly!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ceegee*



ceegee said:


> What lovely memories. Anniversaries are always tough. Kind thoughts coming your way.


I have beautiful memories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debbie*



danoon58 said:


> Karen
> 
> It never gets easier. You gave Smooch (love the name!!!!!) a wonderful life. Tucker and Tonka are lucky to have you as their Mom. Hugs.
> 
> Debbie


Debbie: Thanks for saying that, it means a lot. We were priviledged to adopt Smooch.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

So I finally get to meet them! When I joined up / became an active contributor on this board you told me that Smooch and Snowbear would take good care of Fenris at the Rainbow Bridge. You tell everyone that, but it meant a lot to me. It's wonderful to have so many great memories of our special friends. Thank you for telling me more about Smooch!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful picture of Smooch & Snobear  . I hope your wonderful memories bring you comfort today.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

They are always missed for their wonderful ways. I believe,as you do, they'll be their waiting for us!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet Smooch. She was so pretty


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awwww Smooch was beautiful! I love her rescue story. It seems like missing them never gets easier.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful girl, Barnaby will definitely have made friends with her. She sounds like the sweetest girl who was so lucky to find her way into your lovely family.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw Karen, I'm so glad you posted the photo of the two of them, I don't remember ever seeing it before. The thought of them being together waiting on you is a nice one. I'm so glad that Smooch ended up with you, certainly a luckier dog than she started out to be. Thinking of you, I know some days are harder than others even after years and years.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I love the picture of Smooch and Snobear! They were both so pretty! They were very lucky to have you and Ken as their mom and dad. Losing them must have been so hard. I lost my first golden almost 27 years ago, and I still remember....


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I remember the kind words you had when we lost Rookie to cancer, I thank you for those words, they meant a lot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for your beautiful and heartfelt comments.
As Rookie's Dad said, "They mean a lot!"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wolfeye*



Wolfeye said:


> So I finally get to meet them! When I joined up / became an active contributor on this board you told me that Smooch and Snowbear would take good care of Fenris at the Rainbow Bridge. You tell everyone that, but it meant a lot to me. It's wonderful to have so many great memories of our special friends. Thank you for telling me more about Smooch!


Glad you finally got to meet them!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> My beautiful female Golden Retriever, Smooch, whom we adopted from Golden Opportunities in Illinois, at the age of 16 months, went to the Rainbow Bridge, six years ago today. I miss her every single day. Smooch was the most loving and the sweetest dog! When we adopted her her name at the rescue was Bedlam, but my hubby, Ken, said let's give her a name she can grow into, so we named her *Smooch*. We taught her to give kisses from day one and *she really lived up to her name. *Ken taught her how to walk on a leash-don't know if Smooch had ever walked on a leash before. The rescue pulled her from one of the most high kill shelters in Chicago, she had been picked up as a stray. We have no idea what her life was like before we made her our own.
> 
> From the moment she and her housemate, Snobear, our 5 month old Samoyed met, it was love at first sight. Smooch threw him to the ground and was biting his neck. I thought they were fighting, but Beth and Ken assured me they were playing. Smooch and Snobear were inseparable, and would even sleep back to back.
> 
> ...


Karen, What a sweet tribute to Smooch and such fun and loving memories of her and Snobear. I love the picture of them side by side. Anniversaries are so hard, but please know that so many here care deeply about you and are sending you love and comfort. They are waiting for you at the bridge and I know that Snobear and Smooch send signs that they are watching over you... and I hope those signs give you a smile. What a great legacy Tucker and Tonka have to continue. Hugs...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



KKaren said:


> Karen, What a sweet tribute to Smooch and such fun and loving memories of her and Snobear. I love the picture of them side by side. Anniversaries are so hard, but please know that so many here care deeply about you and are sending you love and comfort. They are waiting for you at the bridge and I know that Snobear and Smooch send signs that they are watching over you... and I hope those signs give you a smile. What a great legacy Tucker and Tonka have to continue. Hugs...


Karen: What kind words and I do believe like Steve Harlin used to say, "that a REUNION is promised!!


----------



## Allee (Nov 24, 2016)

Karen, I'm so sorry for your loss, I know you must miss them terribly. Thank you for sharing Smooch and Snobear's photo and Smooch's sweet success story. After her close call at a kill shelter you gave her a second chance, an amazing home, a constant companion in Snobear and the love she so deserved. 

Thank you for all you do for Goldens, their friends and their people.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Gorgeous photo Karen. Thankyou for sharing your beautiful memories.


----------

